# anyone here hate coop games because of SA?



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

Suppose to play this game, that game with my friend but he never wants to play it. Always excuses and it really pisses me off. What was the point of buying each other copies? I usually just end up playing the games by myself and just sell off my copy back to the store. He never ever ask about the games either.

If you want to do something, you going to have to do it yourself.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Crazy for me to think that SA effects playing games online with others, multiplayer games have basically been my entire life for the past 5 years. (Sick bragging...)

I understand there's a barrier, whether it's being sociable whilst playing or potentially underperforming at the game itself, but this is an easy obstacle to overcome and I think that if you're in to gaming, this shouldn't hold you back.

I don't know, there's a lot of trolls and flamers online but you become immune to it the more you play, majority of it is just laughable anyway. It's horrible to think that social anxiety would prevent someone from just playing games with others!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I've played a lot of multiplayer games, and enjoyed it a lot. But I'm too afraid to go on teamspeak... voice chat type things.

Several years ago (hmm longer than it feels), I used to play a real time strategy with two friends I met playing the game. And we all became friends on MSN too. Neither of them had any social issues though, although they were introverted types I guess. We would play games as a team, with the three of us against other teams of three people (random people who joined our games.)

They really wanted me to use voice chat, to coordinate our strategies better. I kept putting it off by saying that I had problems with my microphone, but eventually decided it would be a good idea to try it. They both said I sounded incredibly nervous and stilted though. And I was trying hard to fake confidence, so it really knocked me back when they told me how obviously anxious I sounded! I've only used teamspeak once since then, and only to listen, with the same excuse as before... that my mic doesn't work.

Other than that, I used to play a team based FPS game at one point. But the community was very competitive and hostile, which made me fear anybody finding out about my anxiety issues, or lack of a job. Some gaming communities are full of nasty people who would use those things to humiliate you, and I'd seen it happen to others on game forums. It was different to the other game, where it was just me and two sympathetic friends, against people that we would never have to talk to again. I was actually reasonably well known in this gaming community, being a regular forum user and whatnot. So that is really scary if you feel like you have something to hide. I really didn't want people to get too close to me, because I feel so uncomfortable lying about my situation. So I'd rather they never got close enough to ask me difficult questions. :|

Also, this is a bit weird... but I feel very uncomfortable getting to know people in games, then having to play against them. I'm a huge perfectionist, so I try to play these games as well as I can. But I don't want to upset people that I've grown to like. It makes me feel really bad to beat them. It's easier not to have friends, so you can beat them as badly as you like. :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't hate them, actually I enjoy them a lot. I even made a thread here asking people if they'd like to play some with me, but then I chickened out when I realised I'd have to be playing with people I don't know too much and have to socialise with them 1 on 1. I might bump the thread and try again, and hopefully not chicken out again some time.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Anything to do with voice chat I hate because of sa :rain Text isn't so bad but its limited/not there on some games and it gets a little annyoing every person I meet on a text game saying "do you have skype?" lol .. I hate my life.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I understand that. I have games were I would need another person. But I'm afraid of the whole socializing with a complete stranger :afr so i don't get on it.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been trying to do co-op/multiplayer on StarcraftII for the past few days but I'm terrified that whomever I team up with is going to yell at me if i fak it up.
I've yet to party with a random. :c I do love the game.


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

Communicating with people through voice chat while gaming gives me really bad anxiety (in both Co-op and VS). I could probably play with someone I know, but I'm usually too afraid to ask.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if I didn't have anxiety, I doubt I would enjoy co-op games that much anyways. I used to play some in Socom Combined Assault a few years ago, but my anxiety issues weren't as bad back then, plus I was playing with 3 other people. 

Sometimes people would do some really stupid things, like these two guys who started a mission by throwing a flashbang that exploded in our faces, then they ran into the bad guys and got themselves killed. I quit immediately after that.

If I were to play co-op, I would only do so with people I knew very well. Playing with strangers is unappealing to me.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

hate playing with people
even play guild wars 2 by myself for the most part.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't played the co-op part of Portal 2 yet, the reason being I simply have no one to play it with. Playing with a stranger would certainly be awkward.


----------



## CryoSynth (Oct 6, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Anything to do with voice chat I hate because of sa :rain Text isn't so bad but its limited/not there on some games and it gets a little annyoing every person I meet on a text game saying "do you have skype?" lol


I'm sure many people find Skype/Teamspeak/Vent/etc invaluable for online gaming but I hate them for the reason above.

Some people just insist on it. And then if you don't get on it, there's never anyone talking in text 'cause they're all talking in voice chat, so you're just left out.

Personally I also hate 1v1 games, its too confronting. At least in team-based games you can go relatively unnoticed if you play acceptably and don't feel up to socializing.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

I enjoy playing with people that I know well, or going into MMOs with a buddy (we tend to stick to ourselves), but these days I get petrified to go into a game without backup, where communication is expected. I guess I feel that I might have a bad experience. 

I feel the most confident playing games in which I don't have to talk, typed or voice. I envy people who can voice chat in games, get on so well with others and have a great time, because when I try, I'm too insecure of the sound of my voice (feel like I sound ugly; I know, stupid right? lol), my mouth gets dry and I go blank.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

ImOnlyDreaming said:


> I enjoy playing with people that I know well, or going into MMOs with a buddy (we tend to stick to ourselves), but these days I get petrified to go into a game without backup, where communication is expected. I guess I feel that I might have a bad experience.
> 
> I feel the most confident playing games in which I don't have to talk, typed or voice. I envy people who can voice chat in games, get on so well with others and have a great time, because when I try, I'm too insecure of the sound of my voice (feel like I sound ugly; I know, stupid right? lol), my mouth gets dry and I go blank.


Same for me... Sometimes during a phrase, I start hesitating about what should I say. Then I interuptly stop talking and feel awkward.
And I think about it for the remaining day. I think my voice sounds like a robot.

I enjoy multiplayer, but I always play alone, and never use the mic. I'm not risking the chance and make people humiliate me.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I do :{ especially team games, I am always afraid of letting my team down and them hating me or something!

I also hate those achievements and trophies that involve multi-player or online modes because I am a perfectionist and they keep me from completing stuff arrrrgh :{


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

SA doesn't prevent me from doing coop/multiplayer, I'm just not a fan of it. Single player campaign all the way for me


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone else miss the days of Halo3 team slayer, before "party chat", when nearly everyone would have their mic on team speak?

Met fun people that way.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

I enjoy playing Co-op games with someone else next to me, but I hate using a mic in online games.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

To be honest it's the exact opposite for me. The advent of online gaming,to me, was a godsend. Hiding behind a fictional character makes it easier for me to do these things. I don't have to talk, and if I do, it's a few words every 30 minutes or so. I put on that mask and I go from being helpless ol' me to some random silent player, backing everybody up.


----------

